# Trying something new! Live Bait Fishing on the River ( insane day )



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Hey, guys, I don't normally use live bait when I go fishing. Yesterday seemed like a good day to get the creek chubs out and see what I can hook into! Turned out to be an insane day on the Hocking River catching multi-species and my PB river channel catfish! So me being new to bait fishing I lost a few REALLY nice fish due to not having a good bait holder hook. Can anyone recommend me a smaller bait hook that can hold bigger fish because my heart is broken after this trip for sure. Anyways enjoy the non-stop action I had on the river using live bait! Like and sub to my channel if you haven't already for some awesome fishing content I put together for you guys!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Size 4 or 6 circle hooks always work fine for me. Pulled some big fish out of the creek with them.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

They love live bait at the mill


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Size 4 or 6 circle hooks always work fine for me. Pulled some big fish out of the creek with them.


Circle hooks good for catching multiple species?


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> They love live bait at the mill


Yea I’m starting to realize I should have been trying live bait at the mill since I started fishing it!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Its hard down there in the spring with live bjit, gar are everywhere


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> Circle hooks good for catching multiple species?


Never done me wrong. Cats, smallies, sauger, sheephead. Pretty much anything in the creek...


----------

